# Why is my dog so bad?!? (Not My apbt)



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok so as most of you know I also have a male shih tzu named Charlie. Now don't get me wrong I love him to death but somedays I really don't like him. He has got to be the worst dog I have ever owned (no joke).

When Zoe was a pup I think he tried to get her in trouble. Instead of being locked in the crate when I was doing house work I would use an 10 foot lead and tie her to the kitchen table. She never chewed so I did it so if she had a potty acident then it would be on the hard floors and be easy to clean. We would find pee puddles close to her but there was no way she could have stood to pee in those spost. I think Charlie for some reason was peeing around her. My hubby thinks he was trying to get the blame put on Zoe..lol. Mind you at the time he is and has been potty trained since before we got her.

Latly he has started new things. Chewing anything and everything when he "thinks" i'm not watching. I'm always watching!..lol. We have taught both dogs that they are not allowed on the carpet (which downstairs is only in the formal livingroom and formal diningroom). Charlie will walk on the carpet righti n front of me and pee and then walk off. Like he doesn't know that I'm going to spank him...And I DO...lol.

My little princess Zoe has been nothing but a joy. Her only bad thing was chewing on the loveseat but that was months ago and nothing since....

Thanks for letting me vent....LOL

Below are some pictures of what he has done to the backyard...We are planning on building a deck down the whole backside of the house but I won't let my hubby start because I don't want to spend $6000 on something for him to just chew it up.....

My porch which looked brand new before he got it...





































The holes that I haven't covered yet...



















This I just saw today. He was digging under the fence.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

cuz little dogs are the devil. I swear my chihuahua is more destructive than all three pits put together.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I know...At one point we even thought about giving him back to my mom...LOL


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

I know what you mean. We, or should I say my wife, have a Yorkie and a Yorkie-Poo. They are terrible. I'm listening to the Yorkie(female) screach/bark nonstop. She takes her little rawhide bone and drops it in front of Cara and then barks at her when she starts chewing on it.....nonstop over and over! The Yorkie-Poo(male) is starting to piss on everything. He's the smallest one in the house and I think he has little man syndrome. Trying to prove his manhood by pissing since he always gets beat down lol. For me it's a love hate relationship with those two.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

God I hate my Chihuahua. She really is a doll but she is dumb and destructive. I catch her chewing stuff and trying to blame Slim all the time.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Maybe you should let it finish that hole under the fence roxy nie. LOL no more problem and room for one more pit bull. LOL man I'm a terrible person.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Maybe you should let it finish that hole under the fence roxy nie. LOL no more problem and room for one more pit bull. LOL man I'm a terrible person.


OMG have I thought about it.....hahaha jk

There is room for another pit anyway. Waiting on a pup from someone. But in the mean time to get my puppy fix the hubby and I have agreed to start fostering. We won't foster anything over 4 months and nothing Zoe's size or bigger. Because Zoe does not like dogs bigger than her. We should get our first foster around the 11th of this month.....So excited..


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

I have 2 shih tzus ........ they are the little devils... my female hates trane he just wants to play with her and she is so mean to him...barking and making the biggest deal out of everything just trying to get him in trouble...


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Fostering....Its a good thing.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah I can't wait!!


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

My shih tzu is a digger too, now I am wondering if it was Jasmine and not Karma who dug up my flower beds????


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

little dogs seriously are the devil im more afraid of little dogs any day then big ones, id take a pitbull in a dark alley rather then a chihuahua:flush:you could always flush the lil monsters or stuff them then have them mounted on your fireplace or right next to it incased in gold-jk i promise but i've thought about it with my moms evil little dogs.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

every time i go to my friends house his maltese makes me bleed and they keep trying to ban my pits ill never get it


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Maybe you should let it finish that hole under the fence roxy nie. LOL no more problem and room for one more pit bull. LOL man I'm a terrible person.


That would be so me right there...LOL!!!!

I hate lil dogs. My dad has a jack russell mix (who I really do not like) and I get at least one "venting" call a day about something he has destroyed or about how he has had to chase him down. Then he has enough nerve to say my dogs are non listeners to. Funny how he shuts his mouth when I can let my dog's go outside to potty w/o leash and I say "house" and they come tearing up to the front door waiting on me to let them in. I will walk in and tell him to "beat that"....lol!!! He just gives me a go to hell look. 
My dad's dog tries to bite. He has only tried to bite me one time. The minute he bit me he was on the floor and on his side and I did not let him up till he calmed down. He is a fear biter, but will only go after you when you turn your back to him. I think he has a few screws loose...


----------

